# fail cow



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Couldn't stop laughing at this yesterday.

http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/epic-fail-photos-things-that-are-failing-it.gif


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Cypher said:


> Couldn't stop laughing at this yesterday.
> 
> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/epic-fail-photos-things-that-are-failing-it.gif


If you like that, you should visit www.animalsbeingdicks.com ... every weekday.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Yo, I think that's a fail bull, not a fail cow.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

LOL. Teaches him to have any frisky thoughts in the middle of winter lolz! Wonder what the original video is like with sound and all? Can you imagine? Mooooo.... MOO---! LOL. 

Hey Will, thanks for the link, worth a few laughs for sure! Heh!


----------

